
Voicybot – free Telegram bot that converts all voice messages to text - borodutch
Hello everyone! I&#x27;ve built a Telegram bot that converts all voice messages and audio files it gets to text. It&#x27;s already installed at over 7300 chats and it has converted over 72,000 voice messages so far. You can get it and see the statistics on the official website: voicybot.com.<p>Let me know if you have any questions :) Hope you enjoy it!
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

